# Tornados em Portugal



## kimcarvalho (20 Out 2006 às 22:23)

Convido os meus caros colegas a recolocarem aqui as imagens e notícias que se perderam.
Aqui ficam este 2 filmes da SIC:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaAEE-0fh-U[/MEDIA]


Aqui ficam as imagens, conhecidas até ao momento, de um dos vários tornados que atingiram Portugal no passado dia 18 de Outubro de 2006, com a explicação do nosso Prof. Antímio de Azevedo   
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gppQAueb81A[/MEDIA]


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 22:37)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Bravo professor!
Excelent Kim


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 22:41)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Só falta a reportagem do Angelstorm


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2006 às 22:43)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

E aqui está o endereço onde ela está :

*www.meteo.linhaceira.net*


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 01:15)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Agora faltam as fotos do camião, onde é que as foram a buscar!

É que realmente eram um espanto!!

E claro aquela imagem do Algelstorm onde era traçada a recta dos locais onde ocorreram tornados! Obrigado! 

Edito para dizer que encontrei as fotos,

Aqui estão elas:


























Fonte: Portugal Diário

Impressionantes fotos!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 02:25)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Muito bom são os registos que seria uma pena perder assim como umas imagens de satélite do tornado e a supercelula desse dia seria fixe quem as postou voltar a postar


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 02:27)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Esta foto está um brinco  5*s


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 12:17)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Adianto-me a quem postou a imagem sat das supercélulas, e aqui a coloco:






Fica ainda aqui o link para a página do MODIS onde podem ver este tipo de imagens com grande pormenor.

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006291/Europe_3_01.2006291.terra.250m.jpg


----------



## Luis França (21 Out 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

A tal tromba de água em Oeiras - 2004.02.21 (fotografada por um amigo).   
















http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/1600/tromba1a.jpg


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 16:29)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

boas 

luis a imagens não se estam a ver  

abraços meteo


----------



## Luis França (21 Out 2006 às 16:46)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> luis a imagens não se estam a ver
> 
> abraços meteo



Outra vez?   Mas eu vejo-as e mt bem! 

Se continuarem as dificuldades, já sabem:
http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/10/watersprouts.html


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 18:24)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Eu consigo ver as fotos

´Já as tinhas visto por acaso...bem fixes


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 22:41)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



Luis França disse:


> Outra vez?   Mas eu vejo-as e mt bem!
> 
> Se continuarem as dificuldades, já sabem:
> http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/10/watersprouts.html



Eu também não as vejo, o qe costumo fazer é, botão direito, propriedades e vejo qual o link delas, depois abro-as noma nova janela  .

Luis não as consegues arranjar com uma resolução maior?? Isso seria ouro sobre azul!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Out 2006 às 20:52)

*Super-Célula de Coruche*

A pedido de muitas famílias, aqui vão de novo algumas fotos tiradas por mim deste monstro da Natureza, em Coruche, no passado dia 18 de Outubro, Quarta-Feira, entre as 12.30 e as 14 horas:





Esta última foi tirada do largo da Igreja do Castelo de Coruche. 





Nesta foto ja tinha mudado de local, e no canto inferior esquerdo podem ver a Igreja de onde tirei a primeira foto.

Completamente Brutal!!! Foi pena não ter tido disponibilidade para fazer a caça a esta Célula...

 

Espero que gostem, cumprimentos.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 20:56)

*Re: Super-Célula de Coruche*

Ainda bem que meteste de novo estas imagens, são impressionantes!


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 21:49)

*Re: Super-Célula de Coruche*

Sim senhora Nuno, obrigado! Excelente imagem, não me canso de olhar para ela!


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 23:55)

*Re: Super-Célula de Coruche*

Boa Nuno!

Graças a ti penso completamos as imagens que faltavam do evento da semana passada


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 09:26)

*mais imagens do tornado em santarem*





 

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Convido os meus caros colegas a recolocarem aqui as imagens e notícias que se perderam.
> Aqui ficam este 2 filmes da SIC:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaAEE-0fh-U
> ...



Sobre este último vídeo na sic: Assim deviam trabalhar as tv's, quando ocorre um fenómeno destes, procura-se quem o saiba explicar e a sic soube encontrar quem o soubesse explicar. 
Divagar por explicações que é um tufão um mini-tornado ou que quer que seja que ocorra na mente muito fertíl dos jornalistas, isso não, porque o público que vê, alguns podem ser enganados mas muitos sabem claramente a diferença entre estes fenómenos aparentemente próximos.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Out 2006 às 10:47)

*Re: Super-Célula de Coruche*

Esperemos que o forum não se vá abaixo outra vez!!

Boas fotos


----------



## dj_alex (23 Out 2006 às 10:54)

Bruno Campos disse:


> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: mais imagens do tornado em santarem*



Bruno Campos disse:


> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt



Excelente Bruno!  

Alguém que diga ao sr. para se inscrever aqui no fórum!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 14:10)

*Re: mais imagens do tornado em santarem*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente Bruno!
> 
> Alguém que diga ao sr. para se inscrever aqui no fórum!!



vou tentar obter as imagens e/ou video de uma testemunha q viu um tornado em vila do conde tb no passado dia 18. já tenho o contacto dele, e se conseguir alguma coisa aviso!!!


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:49)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Ah campeões!! Tanto Storm Chaser que andava por aí escondido  
Era bom que todos soubessem que agora têm sítio onde partilhar as caçadas


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

*Tornado em Castro Verde - Baixo Alentejo, 1987*

Podia bem ser a imagem de uma planície do Midwest americano, mas o galinheiro e os sobreiros provam que é cá: Castro Verde, 1987...   



~

A fonte: http://viladoconde.cienciaviva.pt/img/upload/Meteorologia para a Protecção Civil.pdf

Sugiro a quem tiver fotos de fenómenos severos em Portugal que as disponibilize tipo cromos para a troca e assim ficamos todos a ganhar 

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: Tornado em Castro Verde - Baixo Alentejo, 1987*

Boa foto


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: Tornado em Castro Verde - Baixo Alentejo, 1987*

   

Fantástica foto... Um tornado perfeito e bem definido.


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Tornado em Castro Verde - Baixo Alentejo, 1987*

me like it


----------



## remy (8 Fev 2007 às 18:41)

*Tornados em Portugal*

Em Portugal, tal como no resto da Europa, os arquivos meteorológicos apenas integram os dados observados nas estações. Uma vez que os tornados são fenómenos da microescala, a probabilidade de serem observados numa estação é muito pequena, por isso o registo da sua ocorrência fica limitado à descrição das populações e, eventualmente, nos últimos anos, a algum registo fotográfico. 

Desde 1999 tem sido feita a recolha dos dados disponíveis relativos aos tornados que ocorreram em Portugal, existindo acualmente uma base da dados com 42 tornados e trombas de água ocorridos entre 1936 e 2004. 

Os eventos que integram esta base de dados foram analisados e classificados em termos de data e hora de ocorrência, intensidade, comprimento, largura e direcção do percurso, dos efeitos e das condições meteorológicas em que ocorreram. Verificou-se que o tornado mais intenso em Portugal (um F3) ocorreu em Castelo Branco, em 6 de Novembro de 1954, causando 5 mortos e 220 feridos e destruindo a estação meteorológica local. 

A partir de 2001 a recolha de dados de campo revela a existência de mais tornados fracos e de percursos muito mais longos do que era possível inferir dos registos históricos, além de algumas situações de grande interesse do ponto de vista da meteorologia.

Paula Leitao

*1954 Tornado em Castelo Branco (Portugal)
6 novembre 1954 12 h 50
F3*
tempo : trovoada à granizo 
paisagem : 
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória : ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Lieu(x) : Castelo branco
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : 5 mortos, 220 feridos, mais de 40 000 pessoas com prejuízos

Não existe, em Portugal, informação apurada sobre a frequência com que ocorrem, em território nacional, os tornados, ou trombas de água que, formadas no mar, evoluam para as regiões costeiras. Todavia, e de uma maneira geral, estima-se que existam em média, por ano, cerca de 2 ocorrências, valor pouco significativo quando comparado com outras regiões do globo. 

Do conhecimento histórico que se tem do fenómeno em Portugal continental, o tornado que maior impacte causou no decorrer do último século foi o registado em Castelo Branco, no ano de 1954.  

O relato que a seguir se apresenta é uma simples compilação do que alguma imprensa reportou em relação ao incidente de Castelo Branco e que, de algum modo, ilustra o poder de destruição que um fenómeno desta natureza pode exercer: 

- Castelo Branco, 6 de Novembro de 1954, 12h50, duração 30 segundos. Ruído estranho, longínquo. Escureceu. “Uma enorme nuvem negra tendo um feitio estranho aproximava-se a uma velocidade fantástica”. “Escuridão profunda e um ruído espantoso” como se “milhares de aviões passassem”. 5 mortos, 220 feridos, mais de 40 000 pessoas com prejuízos. “O vento entrou pelo poente”. Atinge metade da cidade, salva-se a zona do Castelo - a mais pobre. 

Automóveis e camiões voltados e arrastados, chaminés e tectos de casas abateram, placas desabaram. Cobertura metálica do mercado arremessada, a enorme cúpula de ferro (com 8 grossos suportes de ferro) do coreto colocada no solo ao seu lado, portões separados dos gonzos e arremessados, pedregulhos, vidros, telhados, chaminés, fios eléctricos pelo chão. 

Varandas retorcidas, persianas e montras partidas, uma trave vinda não se sabe de onde aparece numa varanda, automóveis de rodas para o ar ou encostadas à parede, “ideia de um bombardeamento”, reclames luminosos destruídos, postes de iluminação e fios no chão, os carros que circulavam tinham estragos (vidros e faróis partidos, chapas amolgadas), enormes árvores caídas. “Uma delas que dois homens não abraçariam”. “Campo de milho que dava a impressão de por cima ter passado um enorme cilindro”. Ala esquerda do quartel de Cavalaria destruída, dois cavalos mortos. 

Muros caídos, pessoas levadas, postes de ferro dobrados, camioneta carregada projectada a 20 m de distância e voltada, árvores dos arredores aparecem no centro da cidade, objecto identificado pertencente ao cemitério de Benquerenças (a 9 km) aparece junto ao Hotel de Turismo. Fardos de 120 kg de cortiça foram arremessados a 500 m.











*1999 Tornado em Porto (Portugal)
21 abril 1999 16 h 04
F2*
tempo : trovoada 
paisagem : 
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória : ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?











*Tornade em Cercal do Alentejo  (Portugal)
25 Fevereiro 2006 18 h
F2*
Tempo : Trovoada
Paisagem :
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  5 km
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?

Ventos fortes e cruzados que hoje, ao final da tarde, se fizeram sentir na zona de Cercal do Alentejo, Santiago do Cacém, arrancaram várias árvores e os telhados de duas casas, informaram os bombeiros. Em declarações à agência Lusa, Vítor Tomás, responsável pelos bombeiros de Cercal do Alentejo e comandante operacional da zona, explicou que, cerca das 18:30, foi recebido o alerta para uma queda de árvore na Estrada Nacional (EN) 120, perto da localidade. «No local, os bombeiros depararam-se com bastantes árvores caídas. Não só sobreiros com o tronco partido ao meio, mas também eucaliptos arrancados, num cenário impressionante», disse. Os estragos verificaram-se na Herdade da Casa Velha, a cinco quilómetros de Cercal, onde os ventos derrubaram também a fachada principal de um armazém e «arrancaram o telhado do monte principal». «Os residentes do monte estavam todos na rua, por isso, só há a registar danos materiais. Mas os relatos confirmam que algo fora do normal aconteceu e um habitante disse que viu o vento a enrolar e ouviu muito barulho», garantiu Vítor Tomás. O comandante dos bombeiros assegurou ainda não se recordar de uma situação do género ter acontecido antes na zona. É possível que tenha sido um pequeno tornado ou ciclone, porque os ventos estavam muito fortes e cruzados», referiu. A poucos quilómetros dessa área, na localidade de Cabeça de Cabra, já no concelho de Sines, disse, «o vento também arrancou o telhado de uma casa». Além disso, segundo o comandante dos bombeiros, as quedas das árvores danificaram alguns os fios de telefone nessas zonas. «A noite já estava a cair e, por isso, não conseguimos ver se havia mais prejuízos. Vamos retomar esse trabalho no domingo de manhã», frisou.

http://homepage.oniduo.pt/joaquim.carvalho/NoticiaTornadoAlentejo.wmv































*Tornado em Lagoa(Portugal)
18 Dezembro 2006 
F1*
Tempo : Trovoada
Paisagem :
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?

http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=263678&visual=16












*Tornado em Peniche (Portugal)
4 Abril 2006 17 h 20
F1*
Tempo : trovoada à granizo 
Paisagem : 
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?

Um tornado varreu ontem à tarde a cidade de Peniche, provocando quatro feridos ligeiros, danos em vários telhados e a queda de uma árvore secular. Segundo os bombeiros locais, o fenómeno teve "pequenas dimensões", mas foi o suficiente para fazer tombar um autocarro da Rodoviária Nacional, ferindo quatro pessoas que foram encaminhadas para o Hospital de Peniche. Os passageiros sofreram apenas ferimentos ligeiros. O condutor, em estado de choque, não conseguiu explicar o sucedido, limitando-se a dizer que tudo se passara em questão de segundos. As consequências deste acidente poderiam ter sido piores se a maioria dos utentes não tivesse saído na paragem anterior. O tornado teve início às 17.20, na Praia de Porto da Areia Sul, atravessando a cidade até à Praia da Gambôa. A força do vento arrancou os telhados de uma escola, de uma fábrica e de pequenos armazéns. A entrada da cidade esteve bloqueada várias horas devido à queda de uma árvore que reduziu a folha de alumínio uma viatura. O fenómeno, porém, não foi detectado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). "O tornado foi tão reduzido que a nossa estação não o registou", contou fonte do IM. Mas aos moradores de Peniche provocou um grande susto. Uma criança que a avó fora buscar à creche teve de ser transferida para Lisboa, depois de o carrinho em que era transportada ter voado. Tudo acabou bem, não necessitando a menina de cuidados especiais.  

Jaime Silva quer receber agricultores sexta-feira

Jaime Silva convidou ontem as várias confederações do sector agrícola para uma reunião na próxima sexta-feira no Ministério da Agricultura. Em cima da mesa estará a discussão do futuro do sector e as questões relativas ao pagamento de medidas agro-ambientais em 2005. João Machado, presidente da Confederação dos Agricultores de Portugal (CAP) - principal voz crítica do ministro e que já exigiu a sua demissão -, disse ao DN que só estará disponível para reunir com Jaime Silva "se for para falar do ano passado". "Primeiro resolvemos 2005, depois falamos do futuro", justificou o dirigente da CAP. No Porto, à margem de uma iniciativa da Associação de Jovens Agricultores de Portugal, o ministro lembrou que cabe ao Governo decidir "em função do que considera ser o interesse para a agricultura portuguesa". Reafirmando que se limitou a cumprir a lei - que considera "injusta" porque faz depender as candidaturas dos agricultores da dotação orçamental -, Jaime Silva assegurou que a pretende alterar. Uma mudança para o futuro mas sem efeitos retroactivos. "O Governo só não alterou a portaria em causa porque tomou posse a 12 de Março [de 2005], quando as candidaturas se tinham iniciado em Fevereiro", justificou. Entretanto, o Parlamento Europeu rejeitou ontem a aplicação de um processo de urgência para acelerar a entrada em vigor do acordo de atribuição de licenças de pesca em águas territoriais marroquinas. Com este chumbo - 53 votos a favor, 127 contra e duas abstenções - fica inviabilizada a entrada em vigor já em Maio. Jaime Silva assegurou que esta "é uma decisão que de todo não convém aos pescadores portugueses". Embora a actual proposta não seja de todo satisfatória, pois há uma redução de quotas face ao passado, este era um compromisso "equilibrado".HR  

Radiosondage de Lisbonne + information complémentaire




































*Tornado em Albufeira (Portugal)
2 Setembro 2004 
F?*
Tempo : Trovoada
Paisagem :
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?






*Tornado em Vila Real de Santo António  (Portugal)
30 Janeiro 2007 15 h 30 UTC
F1*
Tempo : Trovoada granizos
Paisagem :
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?

*Tornado em Castro Verde Baixo Alentejo (Portugal)
1987
F?*
Tempo : ?
Paisagem : ?
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?






*Tornado em Messine (Portugal)
Setembro 2005 
F?*
Tempo : Trovoada
Paisagem :
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória :  ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : ?


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 22:57)

Excelente apanhado!  
Desconhecia por completo o tornado no Porto!  
Mais alguém aqui confirma?


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Tornado em Albufeira (Portugal)*
2 Setembro 2004 

Tirado do meteored:


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Fev 2007 às 00:01)




----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Tornado em Castro Verde - Baixo Alentejo, 1987*

Qual fotografia magnífica!!! mim fasquia crua que ia chorar em Al vistoso. Ca fazia anos que queria ver uma fotografia tornade no Alentejo!!! Realmente magnífico e vivo Portugal os meus amigos!!!!!!


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2007 às 00:24)

Fantástica recolha Remy.


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:28)

Há este tornado http://jn2.sapo.pt/arquivo/noticia.asp?id=311150
que existem fotos de grande qualidade... eu não as gravei, quase de certeza que o Grannevada tem as fotos deste tornado


----------



## mesq (9 Fev 2007 às 10:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente apanhado!
> Desconhecia por completo o tornado no Porto!
> Mais alguém aqui confirma?



Eu não me lembro de tornado nenhum no Porto.  
Lembro-me, isso sim, de uma tromba-de-água que aconteceu nesse ano e foi particularmente forte na zona da Póvoa de Varzim (sem mortos ou feridos graves a lamentar, mas com várias habitações destruídas).


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 10:54)

mesq disse:


> Eu não me lembro de tornado nenhum no Porto.
> Lembro-me, isso sim, de uma tromba-de-água que aconteceu nesse ano e foi particularmente forte na zona da Póvoa de Varzim (sem mortos ou feridos graves a lamentar, mas com várias habitações destruídas).



Também me parece que a referencia seja a esse


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (9 Fev 2007 às 11:31)

Huum... Tromba de Água na Foz do Douro a 16 de Novembro de 2002... É capaz de ser esta:  





Jornal de Notícias:


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 11:39)

Obrigado muito Nuno figueiredo para esta magnífica fotografia. Graças a você este caso vai acrescentar-se à minha colecção obrigado muito.


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

magnífico fotografias! aquilo fará ainda casos a acrescentar à minha colecção. Cerca de sabem de quais forças elas têm estava sobre a escala de fujita?


----------



## GranNevada (9 Fev 2007 às 12:56)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Olá remy !

Já vi que te interessas pelos tornados em Portugal .
A National Geographic Portuguesa publicou , *em ABRIL de 2004 *, uma reportagem sobre os tornados em Portugal e tem um mapa com as ocorrências conhecidas e a sua intensidade .
Podes comprar essa revista aqui : 
http://www.nationalgeographic.pt/archivo_ngmpt.jsp

Compra que vale a pena


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Obrigado para a Line e a informação não faltaria de comprar-o. Entre outras coisas é que saberia CI das fotografias de boa qualidade tem já era tomada sobre tornades do 18 de Outubro ou ainda sobre tornades em Portugal em geral  ?


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 15:12)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



remy disse:


> Obrigado para a Line e a informação não faltaria de comprar-o. Entre outras coisas é que saberia CI das fotografias de boa qualidade tem já era tomada sobre tornades do 18 de Outubro ou ainda sobre tornades em Portugal em geral  ?



Eu tenho a national geographic lá em casa

Por isso posso scanner e colocar aqui...assim escusas de comprar remy!! A ver se durante o fds faço isso!

Se não estiver aqui ate 2f, avisa-me que é porque me esqueci


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 16:30)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

obrigado à você para o scan da revista é super agradável!!! meu cotado mim tem encontrar uma fotografia tromba de agua tomado nos Açores.


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 20:24)

remy disse:


> Em contrapartida Minho a tua relação não anda prejuízo.




Não percebi


----------



## remy (10 Fev 2007 às 23:12)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

em todo caso mim fasquia acelera ver o mapa dos casos de Portugal de modo que faça-me uma ideia das regiões mais tocar. Obrigado ainda para varridos o Dj_alex.


----------



## jPdF (11 Fev 2007 às 23:51)

Estive na conversa com o meu avô e ele recorda-se perfeitamente do tornado em benquerenças (Castelo Branco)...ele morava perto nessa altura devido a trabalho em apanha da azeitona e conta que foi muito rápido e que em alguns minutos tudo estava em pantanas...todo o material que ele estava a usar desapareceu e foi recuperado a uns 500metros mais a frente (panos de azeitona, escadas, etc). Disse ainda que foi das condições climatéricas mas estranhas que observou...em poucas horas o céu ficou "encardido" e deixou de se ver "parecia noite" e de repente aquele zumbido todo...
Fica o registo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Fev 2007 às 23:58)

jPdF disse:


> Estive na conversa com o meu avô e ele recorda-se perfeitamente do tornado em benquerenças (Castelo Branco)...ele morava perto nessa altura devido a trabalho em apanha da azeitona e conta que foi muito rápido e que em alguns minutos tudo estava em pantanas...todo o material que ele estava a usar desapareceu e foi recuperado a uns 500metros mais a frente (panos de azeitona, escadas, etc). Disse ainda que foi das condições climatéricas mas estranhas que observou...em poucas horas o céu ficou "encardido" e deixou de se ver "parecia noite" e de repente aquele zumbido todo...
> Fica o registo!



Muito bem registo jPdF. 

Quando os nossos mais velhotes desaparecerem essas experiências, se não nos forem transmitidas, desaparecerão de vez!  
Nada como falar com quem pode presenciar as situações!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



remy disse:


> em todo caso mim fasquia acelera ver o mapa dos casos de Portugal de modo que faça-me uma ideia das regiões mais tocar. Obrigado ainda para varridos o Dj_alex.



vou colocar os mapas dos tornados em Portugal  no topic referente ao mesmo

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=780


----------



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2007 às 14:12)

Aqui fica a informação e o  mapa de tornados em portugal da NG.


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 14:25)

Boas

Obrigado pelo esforço, bom registo partilhado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2007 às 15:56)

Boas tardes...

Bom apanhado que estao a tentar fazer sobre a ocorrencia de funis ou tornados em territorio Portugues!! Vem ajudar alguma coisa a minha base de dados de ocorrencias!!

Com base em alguns estudos feitos por peritos e alguns por mim, começo a concluir que as zonas mais propicias ao acontecimento são : Interior Alentejano, Sotavento Algarvio, Ribatejo e Beira baixa.

Pois bem, a minha teimosia em estudar todos os tipos de celulas, seja elas celulas nao-severas ás super-celulas, posso adiantar que o Alentejo é o mais propicio á formaçao desses eventos!!

VRSA... Posso adiantar que desde 1950 aqui nesta regiao ja houveram pelo menos 6 tornados e e inumeras trombas d'agua!! e posso adiantar tambem que a formaçao de Multi-celulas nao-severas é frequente nestas bandas em que pode-se dizer que em 10 Multi- 2 a 3 sao severas!!

Continuem a mandar cenas pois sao vitais para minha base e estudos!

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (12 Fev 2007 às 15:59)

... e quem tiver fotos destes eventos poste no forum. Para as colecções pessoais irem aumentando  

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 16:15)

Já juntei os tópicos e este poderá ficar como o ligado aso fenómenos armosféricos convectivos ou só para tornados


----------



## remy (13 Fev 2007 às 20:57)

Obrigado muito Dj_Alex para este mapa e estes scans de artigos. Vou por último poder fazer uma base de dado. ]Tornado[ton estudo sobre tornados em Portugal interessa-me muito. Observo certamente que o interior do Alentejo é muito tocar tornades. É noutro lugar de uma zona agrícola com grandes planícies e uma orografia poder elevada. Registo qualquer tornados contados sobre este mapa e far-vos -ia um resumir para confirmar-me CI mim nme não engano sobre os seus lugares e as suas datas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 22:21)

dj_alex disse:


> (...)



Alex sei que vou ser um chato, mas poderias colocar esta imagem novamente mas com mais resolução? É que algumas datas são imperceptives (sei que a tua ideia é colocar a imagem o mais live possível, mas pela importancia da info, agradecia uma coisita melhor! ).

Obrigado!


----------



## remy (15 Fev 2007 às 21:29)

sim certamente alex ser-se-ia embora refaças o scann porque mim fasquias muito mal a ver as datas


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 21:31)

remy disse:


> sim certamente alex ser-se-ia embora refaças o scann porque mim fasquias muito mal a ver as datas



Eu tenho o scanner de casa avariado...

Tem que ser na faculdade e tenho-me esquecido de levar a revista!!

Para o final da próxima semana trato do assunto ok?


----------



## remy (15 Fev 2007 às 21:37)

naturalmente não há problemas!


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 10:23)

Vamos lá ver se existe algum registo durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Fev 2007 às 19:27)

antes de mais excelente topico! 

eu com os meus 22 aninhos ja vi um tornado!aki a porta da minha casa se nao me engona creio que foi no dia 27 de dezembro de 2004! tenho fotos pra ki nos cds dos estragos!mas foi uma coisa brutal o famoso tornado das regadas! posso garantir que as rajadas de vento passaram os 180 km!

logo k tenha as fotos posto aki!


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2007 às 19:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> antes de mais excelente topico!
> 
> eu com os meus 22 aninhos ja vi um tornado!aki a porta da minha casa se nao me engona creio que foi no dia 27 de dezembro de 2004! tenho fotos pra ki nos cds dos estragos!mas foi uma coisa brutal o famoso tornado das regadas! posso garantir que as rajadas de vento passaram os 180 km!
> 
> logo k tenha as fotos posto aki!





Isso Charlie fotos para o nosso atlas


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> antes de mais excelente topico!
> 
> eu com os meus 22 aninhos ja vi um tornado!aki a porta da minha casa se nao me engona creio que foi no dia 27 de dezembro de 2004! tenho fotos pra ki nos cds dos estragos!mas foi uma coisa brutal o famoso tornado das regadas! posso garantir que as rajadas de vento passaram os 180 km!
> 
> logo k tenha as fotos posto aki!



Tu devias era levar um cartão vermelho! Então com um tesouro desses aé e nem dizias nada!!    

Venham de lá essas fotos!  Eu se bem entendi só tens dos estragos, certo? Ou também tens do funil?


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2007 às 21:05)

fotos fotos queremos ver essa maravilha


----------



## remy (18 Fev 2007 às 00:14)

Obrigado muito Charlie para este novo caso. Tendo uma base de dado sobre tornados português pelo momento é 47 tornados no território português desde 1936. A base de dado conta 3 (F3) 19 (F2) 13 (F1) e 12 (F?). F? signifique que o caso tornades é confirmado (Fotografias..) mas mim do qual fasquias nenhuma informação sobre a força (Fujita) do fenómeno. Pelo momento Portugal não conta nenhuns tornades F4 ou F5. Isso não significa para autan que lá não teve. O recenseamento actual desde 1936 é impossível dizer que não houve do F4 ou F5 nos anos 1800 ou 1700. Naturalmente CI certas entre vocês conheça dos casos tornades à Portugal que não são contar mim convidam-nos a fazer-me por de modo que a investigação sobre tornades em Portugal avance de mais bonito.  

Ir obrigado muito das vossas informações e viva Portugal !!!!!!!


----------



## remy (26 Fev 2007 às 19:20)

Bom-dia à todos!!!! Dj_Alex espero que pudeste recuperaste a tua revista e varrer-nos de novo o mapa tornades em Portugal ?  Mas toma o teu tempo. Espero também com impaciente sou-o fotografias Charlie !!!


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 10:26)

A pedido de muitas familias, cá fica o mapa agora versão jumbo


----------



## remy (1 Mar 2007 às 18:45)

Obrigado muito alex para o mapa porque esta vez çi é muito de boa qualidade. obrigado ainda para a tua ajuda


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Mar 2007 às 19:05)

Os tornados referidos na data de 15/11/2002, no Entroncamento e Vila nova da Barquinha, devem ser um único e mesmo tornado, pois estamos a falar de locais que distam cerca de 2 km, um do outro, pelo que se deve referir ao mesmo evento, penso eu de que...


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 08:00)

dj_alex disse:


> A pedido de muitas familias, cá fica o mapa agora versão jumbo



Ia pá Alex!!!  Até dá para ver a minha rua neste mapão!!! 

Obrigado, esta sim era a resolução pretendida! Vou tentar investigar esse tornado na Ponte de Sôr, nunca ouvi por lá comentar nada, mas também é normal já foi há 70 anos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Mar 2007 às 14:05)

incrivel    ainda nao encontrei o cd com as fotos! e ainda pra mais nao ha nenhuma info acerca deste acontecimento aki na minha terriola!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Mar 2007 às 22:32)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*

Bom achado


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*

Que belo cenário ter uma visão dessas na janela de casa! A foto parece ter sido tirada com telemovel senão ainda ficava melhor.


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*

Sem dúvida um bom registo, sim parece que foi de telemovel e cada vez mais no futuro vai ser assim, já existem bombas que irão ser lançadas em Outubro deste ano que irão fazer inveja a muitas máquinas digitais MM.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 13:19)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*

É pena ter sido de télélé, pois a qualidade deixa algo a desejar  

Mas ainda assim vê-se perfeitamente, e já repararam naquele naio de cruzeiro a uns 500 metros!  Se houve alguém que se apercebeu deve ter reinado o caos por instantes!!! Mas para não se ouvir nada nos noticiários, o fenómeno deve ter sido muito discreto e efémero!

Terá sido tromba ou mini-tromba!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Mar 2007 às 13:53)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Terá sido tromba ou mini-tromba!



      

Tanta bonecada junta


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*



dj_alex disse:


> Tanta bonecada junta



pois... Ainda assim não respondeste à minha pergunta, ou seja centraste-te no supérfluo e deixaste de lado o essencial, nem parece teu!


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*

Foto espectacular, mesmo com qualidade de telemovel mas muito bom registo.
Parabens!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Mar 2007 às 14:35)

*Re: Tromba de Água na Madeira*



kimcarvalho disse:


> pois... Ainda assim não respondeste à minha pergunta, ou seja centraste-te no supérfluo e deixaste de lado o essencial, nem parece teu!



qual pergunta???


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Viva meteomarados !

Já vai um pouco atrasado , mas aqui fica um F2 (antiga escala de Fujita) que ocorreu na localidade de Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel no dia 18 de Dezembro de 2006 pelas 13h:


Abraços bonançosos.


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



rossby disse:


> Viva meteomarados !
> 
> Já vai um pouco atrasado , mas aqui fica um F2 (antiga escala de Fujita) que ocorreu na localidade de Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel no dia 18 de Dezembro de 2006 pelas 13h:
> 
> ...




brutal!  
entao mas chegou a atingir terra? o video acaba mm nessa altura


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



rozzo disse:


> brutal!
> entao mas chegou a atingir terra? o video acaba mm nessa altura



Sim, mas infelizmente não consegui ainda encontrar o vídeo que o mostra em terra.

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



rossby disse:


> Viva meteomarados !
> 
> Já vai um pouco atrasado , mas aqui fica um F2 (antiga escala de Fujita) que ocorreu na localidade de Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel no dia 18 de Dezembro de 2006 pelas 13h:
> 
> ...



Estou   

Que vídeo! Deve ser dos pouquíssimos tornados em Portugal "catch on tape"!


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 20:40)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*

Que filme brutal graças a deus que parece que se desviou das habitações se não  seria muito falado


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



miguel disse:


> Que filme brutal graças a deus que parece que se desviou das habitações se não  seria muito falado



Não se desviou, mas felizmente ninguém ficou ferido gravemente 

Foi falado, mas como é normal as televisões do Continente não lhe deram o relevo merecido:

http://xl.sapo.pt/metafile.html?cid=Xz000C&mid=1&arid=712383

Vejam aqui algumas fotos com os efeitos do "monstro":
















que tal ?

Abraço oceânico


----------



## Iceberg (10 Mar 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



rossby disse:


> Não se desviou, mas felizmente ninguém ficou ferido gravemente
> 
> Foi falado, mas como é normal as televisões do Continente não lhe deram o relevo merecido:
> 
> ...



A memória dos forenses é curta !  

Foi notícia de abertura dos principais telejornais do continente, incluindo o da RTP, e foi também discutido aqui no forum.  

Lembro-me perfeitamente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 00:46)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal - 18/Out/2006*



Iceberg disse:


> A memória dos forenses é curta !
> 
> Foi notícia de abertura dos principais telejornais do continente, incluindo o da RTP, e foi também discutido aqui no forum.
> 
> Lembro-me perfeitamente.



Dou-te a razão completamente, o pessoal anda mesmo esquecido!  

Aqui fica o link do tópico, há que exercitar mais esses neurónios e claro navegar pelo fórum, está cá tudo!  

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=608

Agora este video que foi postado pelo rossby, tem um boa qualidade! Obrigado rossby!


----------



## remy (17 Mar 2007 às 12:52)

Hello everyone : these last days the expert of tornadoes in Portugal (Paula Leitao) answered my message. She give me a very interessting subject about tornadoes in the country. In this file i found many pictures of tornadoes who have were taken in Castro Verde in august 1986. there are also the picture of the tornado of Beja in spetember 1987,loulé and Vila do conde. She would have soon recontacted me to give me more informations.

Bye


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Mar 2007 às 20:30)

Remy, tens que mostrar isso tudo ao pessoal!!!


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 22:55)

Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Mar 2007 às 23:22)

Ficaria muito agradecido Iceberg  
nuno-figueiredo@mail.pt


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 10:12)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...



Já agora!!! Agradecia imenso!

bruno35720@yahoo.com


----------



## Angelstorm (19 Mar 2007 às 10:57)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...



Agradecia tb:

pmra5@sapo.pt


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 11:05)

já agora  
raquelpires10@gmail.com
obrigado


----------



## remy (19 Mar 2007 às 11:15)

Iceberg I am interest ! I have a file but i don't know if it's the same. My file is in english. I give you my email adresse for see the document what you have.

remymadu@voila.fr

Thanks


----------



## Iceberg (19 Mar 2007 às 23:51)

Ok, de facto confirmo, o meu trabalho está em Inglês, mas qualquer tradutor da Internet traduz o texto para Português. Tem uma excelente foto de um Tornado perto de Vila do Conde, e alguns gráficos interessantes sobre tornados em Portugal ... hoje estou com pouco tempo, mas até ao próximo fim-de-semana, prometo responder a todas as solicitações, Ok?


----------



## remy (20 Mar 2007 às 12:31)

ok no pb iceberg


----------



## redragon (21 Mar 2007 às 11:07)

tb agradecia que enviasses.
nad@kanguru.pt
Obrigado


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 14:35)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...



então e esse trabalho!?
estamos a aguardar!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (4 Abr 2007 às 10:36)

Remy, e as fotos que ias partilhar do material que te enviaram do Instituto de Meteorologia?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2007 às 00:11)

*Reportagem sobre o tornado de Lagoa (Dezembro/2006)*

Reportagem radiofónica - Link


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2007 às 16:40)

Os tornados em Portugal: Material disponível no Les Forums d'Infoclimat


----------



## remy (3 Jun 2007 às 22:45)

Salvação à todos. Certamente Nuno Figueiredo tenho algumas fotografias certos tornades em Portugal. Mim as fasquias ter graça ao ficheiro power ponto Paula Leitao. Me esforçar-me-ia de vocês os metros sobre o nítido. Tão não outra vez casos tornades em relação vaga à orageuse do 18,19 e 20 maio ?.Tão não a estatística e as investigações avançam para tornades em Portugal. Possuo agora graças às minhas investigações estatísticas sobre o assunto. Dir-vos -ei mais um posso atrasado


----------



## remy (3 Jun 2007 às 22:57)

Eis por conseguinte as fotografias prometidas. 

Tornado de Castro Verde 1986 ?

















Tornado De Beja 20/09/1987 F3/T6
















Tornado de Vila do Conde 21/04/1999 F2/T4











outros virão atrasado


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2007 às 12:59)

*Tromba de água - 21/02/2004 - Carcavelos/Cascais*

Oi Remy,
Excelentes fotos, algumas já tinha, mas essa de Vila do Conde é uma novidade para mim.

Vê lá se tens este "cromo" na tua colecção ..  
Já agora, alguém tem fotos desta tromba de água de Carcavelos ? Eu sei que existem imagens muito melhores e espectaculares, tiradas mesmo em Carcavelos. Na altura até passaram na TV e foram capa de um jornal.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Tromba de Água de Carcavelos*
*Local:* Ao largo de Carcavelos/Cascais
(fotografia tirada de muito longe, a partir da Lagoa de Albufeira, na outra margem. A serra que se vê na imagem é a Serra de Sintra)

*Data:* 21 Fevereiro 2004 - Final da tarde (talvez 17:00h)
















*Situação:*
A ocorrência desta tromba de água coincidiu com o início de alguns dias de grande instabilidade climatérica, que se agravaram nos dois dias seguintes. No dia 22 de Fevereiro a chuva provocava pequenas/médias inundações no Algarve e um pouco por todo o território. Setúbal registou 200 mm/m2 numa hora. Neve caiu com muita intensidade na região da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## remy (5 Jun 2007 às 22:28)

não conhecia a existência este trombe marinho. Contudo esque terias as fotografias de boa qualidade tornades que mim fasquias afixavam CI acima ?


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2007 às 23:04)

A imagem de Satélite dessa tarde de 20/09/1987 (Tornado de Beja)


----------



## Rogério Martins (27 Jun 2007 às 11:31)

lembro de ter visto essa tromba de agua em Carcavelos ...alias ate deus nas noticias da Sic...e isto ja foi a uns bons 4 5 anos atras ( julgo eu )..

Para ser sincero é um dos fenomenos que mete um certo respeito  mas enfim ate tem a sua beleza!

Quem é que daqui já viu uma "Shelf Cloud" durante uma trovoada? 
Eu ja vi várias....ehehehe
Hasta


----------



## bluejay (27 Jun 2007 às 13:55)

Shelf clouds, mamatus e microburst até nem são muito incomuns.
O problema é que em portugal tudo tem nome de tornados, ele é microburst, dust devils, land spouts, tornados, funnel clouds ... o que complica muitas vezes saber o que realmente se passou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 15:20)

Na zona onde eu moro em Março o ano não sei precisar(mas já deve haver mais de 10 anos), eu vi um tornado estava na casa de um amigo meu a cerca de 2 kms da minha,estavamos a fazer um trabalho de grupo para a escola, eu ouvi um barulho disse fecha a porta que o vento está a ficar forte, ele fechou só me lembro do barulho assustador que aquilo fazia, e nada ficou como era dantes, postes de luz e de telefone no chão, um muro enorme no chão se fosse 30 minutos antes agora não estava aqui, telhados: voaram e até as galinhas voaram nem tempo tiveram para cacarejar , se alguém tiver algum registo deste tornado em Olhão, veio do mar em direcção a terra, era pequeno mas destruidor, ´recorda-me que foi um sábado e que na 4ªfeira a seguir o Benfica veio jogar com o farense para a taça e quando acabou o hoje caiu um holofote do estádio de São Luís em Faro devido ao mau tempo que fez nessa semana


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 15:55)

bluejay disse:


> Shelf clouds, mamatus e microburst até nem são muito incomuns.
> O problema é que em portugal tudo tem nome de tornados, ele é microburst, dust devils, land spouts, tornados, funnel clouds ... o que complica muitas vezes saber o que realmente se passou.



Tens razão, eu também desconfio de alguns registos de tornados.

Até do que está bem documentado, como esta fotografia que o Remy colocou aqui de Messines. Será que este exemplo evolui mesmo para tornado, ou ficou-se apenas pela Funnel Cloud ?








E não esquecer o melhor de todos. O muito famoso "mini-tornado" com que  comunicação social apelida tantos eventos  




algarvio1980 disse:


> Na zona onde eu moro em Março o ano não sei precisar(mas já deve haver mais de 10 anos), eu vi um tornado estava na casa de um amigo meu a cerca de 2 kms da minha,estavamos a fazer um trabalho de grupo para a escola, eu ouvi um barulho disse fecha a porta que o vento está a ficar forte, ele fechou só me lembro do barulho assustador que aquilo fazia, e nada ficou como era dantes, postes de luz e de telefone no chão, um muro enorme no chão se fosse 30 minutos antes agora não estava aqui, telhados: voaram e até as galinhas voaram nem tempo tiveram para cacarejar , se alguém tiver algum registo deste tornado em Olhão, veio do mar em direcção a terra, era pequeno mas destruidor, ´recorda-me que foi um sábado e que na 4ªfeira a seguir o Benfica veio jogar com o farense para a taça e quando acabou o hoje caiu um holofote do estádio de São Luís em Faro devido ao mau tempo que fez nessa semana



Mas viste mesmo o tornado ou sentiste apenas o vento ? Seria interessante conseguires saber a data e eventualmente mais alguma coisa.

Pesquisa nas páginas anteriores deste mesmo tópico, há muita informação para trás, mas  não consta nenhum em Olhão. Há Lagoa (1995), Silves (1988 + 2002) e Loulé (1993). Eventualmente poderia ser este de Loulé, mas este foi a 31/10/1993, e tu dizes que foi em Março.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2007 às 17:08)

*Tornado Peniche 04-04-2006*

Para continuar a enriquecer este tópico,

*Tornado Peniche*
04-04-2006  17:20h














18:00 UTC (40m depois do tornado)






*Reportagem SIC*

[SAPO]b00ddoMLuICIPR2fTsvI[/SAPO]
(c) SIC 



> *Peniche - Avó conta drama da criança arrastada pelo tornado*
> Uma menina arrancada do carrinho pelo tornado que lançou a destruição em Peniche escapou com ferimentos ligeiros, após um voo de mais de sete metros.
> 
> “Quero tentar esquecer. Foram momentos de grande pânico”, manifestou Ana Maria, a avó da bebé de ano e meio que foi arrastada pelo tornado que se abateu sobre a cidade de Peniche na tarde do passado dia 4 e que provocou ferimentos ligeiros na criança.
> ...



(c) Fonte: Jornal Oeste Online


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2007 às 17:09)

*Tornado Lagoa 18-12-2006*

*Tornado Lagoa - S.Miguel - Açores*
18-12-2006  11:50h

Existe no fórum um tópico detalhado sobre este tornado
 Tornado em São Miguel Açores - 18 Dezembro 2006


----------



## TigoStreets (6 Jul 2007 às 23:52)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...



Bem, sei que só agora estou a postar, mas será que poderias enviar para o e-mail: tiago_ruas_55@hotmail.com?

Ficaria muito agradecido.


----------



## mocha (9 Jul 2007 às 10:47)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu tenho esse trabalho da Paula Leitão em ficheiro, se alguém estiver interessado, posso enviar por e-mail ...



obrigado pelo email Iceberg


----------



## remy (3 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

obrigado também à Iceberg para o seu correio electrónico. Vejo único aquilo à avançado sobre o tópico tornades em Portugal héhéhé. Obrigado à você também Vince para as teus informações . 

Vince seria possível ter o foto satélite do 20/09/1987 além disso grande?


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 00:43)

remy disse:


> obrigado também à Iceberg para o seu correio electrónico. Vejo único aquilo à avançado sobre o tópico tornades em Portugal héhéhé. Obrigado à você também Vince para as teus informações .
> 
> Vince seria possível ter o foto satélite do 20/09/1987 além disso grande?



Não Remy, já tentei arranjar imagens melhores, mas não consegui. 
As imagens originais eram estas, do servidor da Universidade de Dundee:









Penso que é possivel comprar estas imagens com mais definição, mas penso que não vale a pena. São imagens de satélite de há 20 anos atrás, não têm grande qualidade nem resolução, acho que de pouco serviria estar a comprá-las...


----------



## remy (3 Ago 2007 às 11:19)

não é grave Vince as imagens estão bem muito como aquilo obrigado ainda. Em qualquer caso magnífico supercellula que não terá passado despercebidos.


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

*Tornado de Castelo Branco - 6 de Novembro 1954*

 1954 Tornado em Castelo Branco (Portugal)


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

boas

lembro-me de ter visto um mapa em 2004 numa revista do national geographic Portugal, onde vinha todos os tornados registados em Portugal até aquela data.
gostaria de saber se alguém tem essa revista e nos pode colocar aqui essa imagem.

pois lá deve vir qual foi a escala dada a este tornado de castelo branco, para mim é um f3 

eu comprei essa revista mas já não sei onde anda 

foi a edição de Abril de 2004 

está aqui o link :

http://www.nationalgeographic.pt/articulo.jsp?id=1211745

abraços


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2007 às 17:50)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> lembro-me de ter visto um mapa em 2004 numa revista do national geografic Portugal, onde vinha todos os tornados registados em Portugal até aquela data.
> gostaria de saber se alguém tem essa revista e nos pode colocar aqui essa imagem.



Tá neste tópico, é só andar umas páginas para trás  
Página 5:
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/tornados-em-portugal-780-5.html


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Dez 2007 às 18:00)

Vince disse:


> Tá neste tópico, é só andar umas páginas para trás
> Página 5:
> http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/tornados-em-portugal-780-5.html



boas

era dessa imagem que me estava a referir 

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2599/tornadossd3.jpg

cá está sem duvida é um f3

obrigado vince

abraços


----------



## Ladybug (29 Dez 2007 às 11:06)

Olá  todos, o meu nome é Rita e fiz o meu hoje o meu registo  Tenho que vos dizer que este tópico esta BRUTAL!!!! desde as fotos, as informações... 5 estrelas!!! Infelizmente não tenho fotos tiradas por mim de tornados mas espero um dia poder assistir a essa grande força da natureza.


----------



## remy (30 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

bem-vinda rita ao fórum e, a este assunto. I faixa que você acabou de sintra. Eles tinham um tornado em sintra a 12/12/1996 um F1. Mas neste momento eu quero encontrar fotos de tornados ou danos de tornados em portugal. Porque eu criar uma base de dados sobre o tema desde o ano passado com a colaboração de Paula Leitão. Portanto, se você tem alguns arquivos ou imagens para mim que eu quero o bem toma prazer. Eu digo a todos sobre este fórum aqui tiver imagens dos danos ... Sinta-se livre para enviá-los para mim.


----------



## remy (30 Dez 2007 às 17:42)

Analisamos recentemente na minha base e eu percebi que o ano de 2002 registou um número muito elevado de grave tornados. 6 F2 tornados e 3 outros cuja força não é realmente conhecida. Uma onda de tornado ou Tornado Outbreak certamente teria de ter lugar.

13/11/2002: 2 tornados quais 1 F2 (Murtosa,Seixal)
15/11/2002: 3 tornados quais 1 F2 (Entrocamento,Vila Nova da Barquinha,Foz Do Douro)
21/11/2002: 1 tornados F2 (Leiria)

Isto é, de longe, o mais ativo do ano em termos de tornados no país.


----------



## Ladybug (3 Jan 2008 às 05:36)

remy disse:


> bem-vinda rita ao fórum e, a este assunto. I faixa que você acabou de sintra. Eles tinham um tornado em sintra a 12/12/1996 um F1. Mas neste momento eu quero encontrar fotos de tornados ou danos de tornados em portugal. Porque eu criar uma base de dados sobre o tema desde o ano passado com a colaboração de Paula Leitão. Portanto, se você tem alguns arquivos ou imagens para mim que eu quero o bem toma prazer. Eu digo a todos sobre este fórum aqui tiver imagens dos danos ... Sinta-se livre para enviá-los para mim.



Obrigada  Não tenho nenhum material relativamente a esse fenomeno mas se encontrar alguma coisa eu envio  

Tenho feito várias pesquisas sobre o tema e cada vez estou mais fascinada com os tornados.

é possivel enviar o trabalho de Paula Leitão que fala neste tópico para o meu mail também?


----------



## remy (3 Jan 2008 às 16:38)

Rita naturalmente, não há problema se você não me enviar o seu endereço de e-mail por mensagem privada e eu ficaria feliz em transmitir a informação.


----------



## Ladybug (4 Jan 2008 às 12:05)

remy disse:


> Rita naturalmente, não há problema se você não me enviar o seu endereço de e-mail por mensagem privada e eu ficaria feliz em transmitir a informação.



 Obrigada


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2008 às 14:01)

*Tornados recentes em Portugal que tem tópicos dedicados no Forum:*

 Tornados do Cabo Espichel/Sesimbra 19 Março 2008

 Tornado Castelo de Vide 9 Abril 2008 

 Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008


----------



## remy (27 Jul 2008 às 12:06)

Será que vamos nós para 2 novas fotos de Jackrabbit em Portugal! A primeira foi Olhão 13 de janeiro de 2008 ea segunda em Palmela Aires em 23 de março de 2007 e, finalmente, uma fotografia de um pó diabo Vouzela tomada em agosto de 2005 






(c) 2008 João Martins





(c) José Canelas





(c) Magalhães


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

remy disse:


> Será que vamos nós para 2 novas fotos de Jackrabbit em Portugal! A primeira foi Olhão 13 de janeiro de 2008 (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente foto Remy. Ao fundo no lado direito nota-se bem o Farol do Cabo de Santa Maria (Ilha do Farol).


----------



## remy (27 Jul 2008 às 13:15)

> Ao fundo no lado direito nota-se bem o Farol do Cabo de Santa Maria (Ilha do Farol)




Em qualquer caso, quando o próximo fotos de tornados nas grandes planícies do Alentejo é baixo Alentejo ? Será que o cara tem de começar a caçar os próximos trovoadas ... No próximo ano, é possível que eu venho de França com os amigos caçadores tornados no sul de Portugal, em abril de descobrir as regiões Planícies distrito de Beja e Evora por 8 dias e pode ser caçada ! - intéresserais alguém para se juntar a nós ?


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2008 às 13:35)

Bons achados Remy 

A partir dessas encontrei mais uma que não conhecia da famosa Tromba de Carcavelos de 21 de Fevereiro de 2004 em que já há outras fotos neste tópico.





(c) Sara Amaral



> 2005-11-23
> Esta foto foi tirada da janela da varanda do escritório da minha casa (um 8º andar com uma vista sem dúvida priveligiada)... Foi tirada há já mais de um ano (ou dois), foi um tornado (ou tromba de água, visto que foi no mar) que houve na praia de Carcavelos. Pensava que tinha perdido as fotos mas hoje encontrei-as e mal consigo segurar a minha alegria! Partilho com vocês aquele que foi o fenómeno natural mais espantoso que alguma vez vi!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Jul 2008 às 14:28)

Boa tarde pessoal, podia ser coincidência, mas hoje as minhas pesquisas também surtiram efeito. Vila Franca de Xira, 24 de Maio de 2007:

(fonte: http://vilaespanca.blogspot.com)









Video:



Espero que gostem, boas férias e cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2008 às 14:40)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, podia ser coincidência, mas hoje as minhas pesquisas também surtiram efeito. Vila Franca de Xira, 24 de Maio de 2007



Sobre estas últimas imagens (obrigado pela partilha!) ficam-me algumas dúvidas. Isto pode ser considerado uma funnel cloud? É que tenho algumas dúvidas se chega a tocar no chão, mas de qualquer forma a designação "funnel" é aplicável a estes casos? 

Ás vezes a noção que tenho é que estes fenómenos não são assim tão raros se formos contabilizar todos, mesmo aqueles que não produzem efeitos ou não são amplamente testemunhados! E por vezes há as dúvidas...

Lembro-me de um fim de semana em Oliveira de Azeméis em que assisti a algo que se assemelhava a um tornado. Era para ter comentado no fórum mas eu próprio tive dúvidas. Por um lado não tive possibilidades de qualquer registo fotográfico e mesmo que tivesse a formação desapareceu rápidamente!

O tornado de Santarém por exemplo vê-se clarissimamente que é um tornado, mas depois há situações que são mesmo muito duvidosas... Então quando as bases da nuvens não são certinhas, parece sempre que algo se quer formar que algo se quer desprender... ou então é mera ilusão "meteolouca"


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Tornados no mar (trombas) na foz do Douro, Porto, 20 Janeiro 2009 

 Tópico dedicado


----------



## Chingula (18 Abr 2009 às 17:21)

Sobre o tema Tornados gostaria de partilhar com os amigos do tema, algumas coisas:

- Nos Lusíadas (Camões sec XVI) no canto V, estrofes 18 a 22 está descrito em verso, uma tromba marinha de uma foma extraordinária para os conhecimentos da época e que só pode ter sido testemunhada pelo autor. 

- De origem Francesa a utilização do termo tromba marinha (sobre o oceano ou em zona costeira) e tromba terrestre (nos Estados Unidos - tornado) correspondem a fenómenos com a mesma origem, embora a sua intensidade em terra seja muito maior.

- Os Tornados pela sua grande frequência e gravíssimos prejuízos que provocam, foram e são estudados nos Estados Unidos como o não são em mais nenhum lugar do Mundo.

- A intensidade do vento e a visualização do fúnil ou da tuba são as caracteristicas mais perceptíveis, mas na realidade a intensíssima variação da pressão - descompressão explosiva (calculam-se variações da pressão superiores a 50 hPa) à passagem de um tornado, provocam para além da condensação do vapor de água do ar húmido, do vento intenso e turbulento que levanta poeira, objectos etc. a explosão por descompressão violenta de edificios e estruturas...


----------



## Chingula (28 Abr 2009 às 17:52)

remy disse:


> Será que vamos nós para 2 novas fotos de Jackrabbit em Portugal! A primeira foi Olhão 13 de janeiro de 2008 ea segunda em Palmela Aires em 23 de março de 2007 e, finalmente, uma fotografia de um pó diabo Vouzela tomada em agosto de 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ao ler esta interessante página, não gostei da expressão pó diabo na frase:
 "uma fotografia de um pó diabo Vouzela tomada em agosto de 2005"
para nomear um "Dust devil"...oficialmente (?) em Portugal chama-se a este fenómeno remoinhos de vento, o que também não é muito expressivo mas  importa distinguir este fenómeno - associado a aquecimento diferenciado da superficie do Globo, em dias de forte aquecimento diurno, do fenómeno das trombas marinhas, terrestres e/ou tornados que por sua vez estão associados a nuvens convectivas, em situações muito especiais.

Cumpts


----------



## trepkos (1 Mai 2009 às 17:01)

O verão passado numa das tardes que passava no cimo de uma torre de vigia de incêndios a olhar o horizonte, em Julho, vi um 'dust devil' ou um remoinho com dimensões consideráveis, visto como eu o vi e a distância que estava, durou apenas alguns segundos.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 20:08)

Por acaso ainda não houve desses fenómenos na zona de Viseu???

Pelo menos, não me recordo!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

Lembro-me de, há uns anos, na zona de Castelo Branco, num dia de Verão muito quente, um desses dust-devils se ter criado no meio da estrada onde passava, e ter passado pelo meio dele...
Era pequeno, e mesmo assim o carro abanou bem...


----------



## squidward (20 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

Vince disse:


> A imagem de Satélite dessa tarde de 20/09/1987 (Tornado de Beja)



onde conseguiste arranjar essa imagem de satelite Vince??


----------



## ct5iul (22 Mai 2009 às 13:11)

Fotografia do tornado tirada perto de Olhos de Água (Alcanena) Santarém 09-04-2008




Fotos dos estragos do tornado que passou por Alcanena


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 14:16)

ct5iul disse:


> Fotografia do tornado tirada perto de Olhos de Água (Alcanena) Santarém 09-04-2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



era um F3 nao?
o pior sao mesmo os estragos materiais...era melhor se tivesse ocorrido numa area desabitada mas ninguem manda nestas coisas


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 14:36)

stormy disse:


> era um F3 nao?
> o pior sao mesmo os estragos materiais...era melhor se tivesse ocorrido numa area desabitada mas ninguem manda nestas coisas



Há um tópico específico só sobre esse Tornado.


Mais informações aqui!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Mai 2010 às 18:50)

Boa tarde pessoal, descobri este vídeo no youtube, alguém tinha conhecimento desta situação?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htzrT-NCY9g"]YouTube- Tornado na Serra das Minas,Sintra-Portugal[/ame]


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2010 às 18:54)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, descobri este vídeo no youtube, alguém tinha conhecimento desta situação?



É o deste dia:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/funnel-cloud-em-rio-de-mouro-sintra-22-04-2010-a-4529.html

Boa descoberta, este vídeo tem melhor qualidade.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Link do tópico dedicado ao tornado de hoje:

 Tornado em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã - 7 Dezembro 2010


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2010 às 02:23)

ora ca esta o tornado na minha terriola!!!


*    * 28 Dezembro 2002*

Em Gondomar, um tornado varreu a freguesia de Fânzeres, destelhou casas, derrubou varandas e marquises e até levantou carros estacionados. Eram seis horas da manhã quando os residentes das ruas das Regadas e Alto dos Barreiros acordaram em grande sobressalto com os estrondos de trovões e do desabar de partes das suas residências. Uma fortíssima ventania rebentou janelas e portas e pôs os interiores das casas de pantanas, semeando o pânico e a destruição.

“Ouvi um barulho ensurdecedor. Levantei-me da cama e quando saí do quarto quase apanhava com a porta da cozinha que o vento arrancara e lançara contra mim. Na sala de estar os móveis foram arrastados e até as portas de alumínio que dão para a varanda saltaram para a rua”, contou ao Correio da Manhã Celso Sousa, de 33 anos, um dos moradores de um terceiro andar da Rua das Regadas.

“Eu olhava espantado para aquilo quando ouvi a minha mulher e a minha filha, de cinco anos, a gritarem no quarto. Os vidros caíram na cama, a caixilharia voou para as traseiras do prédio. Felizmente não se feriram. O vento foi de tal modo violento que até uma máquina de lavar roupa foi levada da marquise do segundo andar deste prédio até ao outro lado da rua”, diz ainda Celso Sousa, ainda mal refeito do susto por que passou.

No exterior, carros estacionados foram levantados pela força do vento e até um pequeno camião foi arrastada cerca de 30 metros. Cabos e postes de electricidade emaranharam-se, as árvores foram arrancadas. O tornado durou escassos minutos mas os seus estragos não deixaram de espantar os próprios Bombeiros de Gondomar que deslocaram para o local 25 homens e oito viaturas. Na rua, a confusão era total. Os mais calmos ajudavam os que se encontravam em estado de choque, os mais afoitos já prestavam os primeiros auxílios aos que deles mais apelavam. Para agravar o pandemónio, um poste caiu sobre uma carrinha, fazendo com que o condutor caísse sobre a buzina que não parava de tocar.

Apesar do aparato, não se registaram quaisquer danos pessoais, mas algumas famílias viam com desespero os seus haveres destruídos.

in correio da manha

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelid=00000009-0000-0000-0000-000000000009


----------



## fablept (8 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

Fica aqui mais um video de uma tromba de água em S.miguel (Açores) em _2008_ (perto do ilhéu de S.Roque). Encontrei o video no youtube, não tenho mais informações sobre o evento.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Boas ....
No passado dia 29 de Outubro, um forte vendaval passou pela minha terrinha (ver os links com noticia e fotos), provocando alguns estragos, nomeadamente telhado de alguns pavilhoes da escola secundária, outros telhados (inclusive da torre da Igreja Matriz), arvores arrancadas, estufas Horticolas destruidas, etc.

A minha questão é a seguinte poderá haver algum factor do solo (excepto a altitude, pois este é um dos locais mais baixos da localidade), que interfira na zona onde ventos mais fortes ocorrem?
Isto porque apesar deste local ser de baixa altitude é lá que os ventos provocam mais estragos aqui na zona...
Há cerca de 8 anos ventos fortes derrubaram arvores e destruiram postes de electricidade e telhados nesta zona, no ano passado este local foi o mais afectado aquando dos ventos fortes em Fevereiro e agora novamente esta zona bastante afectada com o vento de 29 de Outubro....

Desculpem o off-toppic e talvez a pergunta sem grande logica, mas é algo que já me intrigou e a várias pessoas daqui....

http://meteofebres.blogspot.com/2010/10/vento-faz-estragos-em-febres.html

http://www.diariocoimbra.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9702&Itemid=135

http://aurinegra.wordpress.com/2010/11/05/ventos-ciclonicos-em-febres/


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2010 às 01:39)

Bom, na minha opinião o sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela tem demonstrado uma grande importancia no que toca a estes sistemas convectivos tornadogenicos.

Primeiro, há que dizer que os tornados em Portugal ocorrem em situações de crista anticiclonica a SE/E e depressão/ULL a W/SW, mais frequentemente entre Outubro e Dezembro, embora haja registos tambem na Primavera ( Fev/mar a Abr), estes ultimos tambem ocorrem sob sinópticas similares.
No Inverno a actividade tornádica pode tambem ocorrer em situações de pós frontal intenso.  

A predominancia Outonal deve-se ao facto desta ser uma altura do ano ser a que comporta maior instabilidade potencial ( SST´s elevadas vs Atmosfera em rápido arrefecimento).
O padrão sinoptico acima referido transporta grandes quantidades de ar tropical humido á superficie ( Theta e > 45º, Dewpoints >15º), sendo tambem responsavel pela introdução de uma franja de ar frio nos niveis altos, com a T500 geralmente abaixo dos -15º...este factor é dependente da posição exata da crista, que optimamente ficará no E Espanhol.
Nestas situações estamos sob a area divergente em altura e sob advecção de vorticidade e helicidade.

As caracteristicas deste tipo de ambientes é muito dinamica, aos baixos FCL´s juntam-se niveis de equilibrio elevados, que potenciam convecção profunda, as células geradas são de evolução rápida devido ao shear e á divergencia em altura ( por exemplo, estavamos ontem sob um fluxo médio nos 500-300hpa de 100 a 140km.h).

A helicidade e vorticidade por seu lado conferem rotação á massa de ar.

A razão dos tornados serem relativamente raros noutras alturas do ano é simples....só neste periodo é que as condições dinamicas se conseguem conjugar todas.

Bom, no que toca so sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela, eu acho que as suas altitudes relativamente baixas são potenciadoras de forcing vertical por efeito orografico....numa situação de uma célula sobre o mar, tanto a existencia de montes perto da costa quer uma boa convergencia costeira tendem a intensificá-las imediatamente após atingirem a linha de costa.

No caso da célula de ontem, pode-se ver que esta em mar alto apresentava uma organização pouco notória, mas ao atingir terra deu-se uma intensificação rápida, que creio estar relacionada com a topografia da zona do sistema Sintra-Estrela que atravessou.
É factual que grandes rugosidades topograficas distorcem o fluxo de ar, sendo más para a criação de sistemas tornadogénicos...acontece que a area montanhosa que este sistema cruzou tem altitudes maximas de 400-500m, que podem potenciar movimentos verticais sem causar garande distorção do fluxo predominante.

Se se pode considerar a zona ribatejana como um "tornado aley" Português, sinceramente não sei...mas é-me irrefutavel que as condições geograficas da zona podem ser favoraveis á criação de sistemas convectivos paciveis de criar tornados.

Os tornados em Portugal estão relativamente mal documentados...a principal razão é a ineficiencia dos radares a nivel de resolução....que os torna incapazes de detectar os "hook like features", e obviamente a falta de observações directas, resultantes da baixa densidade populaçional onde estes fenomenos acontecem.

Na minha opinião, areas muito mais vastas como grande parte do Alentejo devem ser locais relativamente bons para a actividade tornadica....pois são locais que nestas ocasiões de entradas de ar tropical, tendem a aquecer bastante devido á baixa altitude, formando uma camada limite aquecida pronta a ser explorada por estes sistemas, e estão rodeados de zonas montanhosas como as serras litorais ou mesmo a serra Alagrvia, que são boas criadoras de fenomenos de forcing vertical.


*Padrão atmosferico tipico em dias de formação de tornados em Portugal continental:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 02:43)

Profetaa disse:


> A minha questão é a seguinte poderá haver algum factor do solo (excepto a altitude, pois este é um dos locais mais baixos da localidade), que interfira na zona onde ventos mais fortes ocorrem?
> Isto porque apesar deste local ser de baixa altitude é lá que os ventos provocam mais estragos aqui na zona...



Se com a passagem de eventos convectivos se poderá determinar qual o potêncial de forcing vertical que possa resultar em eventos desta natureza, pode-se dizer com alguma segurança que a área de Cantanhede por exemplo não é um bom porto de abrigo? É provável!

Boa parte do concelho abrange áreas a cotas baixas cuja média anda bem perto daquela a que te encontras e o que se pode observar em volta é praticamente uma planura onde é apenas à saída Este da cidade que se observam alguns relevos em 1ª linha apesar de não serem proeminentes.
A imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos pode à partida identificar áreas tendencialmente propícias ao seu desenvolvimento, Cantanhede pode eventualmente ser considerada um ponto de passagem que cautelosamente se poderia identificar como tal; é sempre um risco fazer uma avaliação deste tipo visto que infelizmente os meios técnicos para o fazer são insuficientes e ainda que não fossem, vários estudos teriam que ser realizados num período de duração específico.

Cantanhede está situada mais ou menos a meio caminho numa área de transição cujo gradiente térmico/humidade apresenta uma trajectória de variação considerável entre a linha costeira a pouco mais de 20km e o sector serrano com orientação NNW do qual faz parte por exemplo a Serra do Buçaco à cota dos cerca de 500m, todos estes factores conjugados poderão contribuir para definir o seu grau de exposição, mas nunca esquecendo que o factor circunstância está sempre presente.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Dez 2010 às 09:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Se com a passagem de eventos convectivos se poderá determinar qual o potêncial de forcing vertical que possa resultar em eventos desta natureza, pode-se dizer com alguma segurança que a área de Cantanhede por exemplo não é um bom porto de abrigo? É provável!
> .



Obrigado pela explicação....


----------



## Iwannaknow (9 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

Boas,esclareçam-me uma dúvida,o nosso clima esta a mudar,o anticiclone dos açores funciona com um escudo para Portugal Continental,mas ultimamente temos dito alterações  climatéricas,devido as mudanças a nível global tais como aquecimento dos oceanos e as calotes polares a descongelarem e entre outros fenómenos,a temperatura do Oceano Atlântico sofreu alterações,será que isso causou algum efeito no A.A e em consequência temos tido estes fenómenos em Portugal?


----------



## filipept (9 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

No Jornal da Noite da SIC, o Luís Costa Ribas, citando o Weather Channel, referiu que Portugal teve 44 tornados nos últimos 10 anos. Este é um número já considerável, que mostra que o fenómeno não será tão recente quanto se pense (desconheço, porém, a base do weather channel para essa contabilidade).
A percepção da opinião publica para os tornados tem sido maior, existe maior atenção dos media, mais meios para relatar e gravar as ocorrências.
Tivemos sempre alguma sorte onde os tornados ocorreram... até ontem (mesmo assim, ontem quase se pode falar em milagre devido ao facto de não existirem vitimas mortais, foi mesmo muita sorte).


----------



## Paulo H (9 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

filipept disse:


> No Jornal da Noite da SIC, o Luís Costa Ribas, citando o Weather Channel, referiu que Portugal teve 44 tornados nos últimos 10 anos. Este é um número já considerável, que mostra que o fenómeno não será tão recente quanto se pense (desconheço, porém, a base do weather channel para essa contabilidade).
> A percepção da opinião publica para os tornados tem sido maior, existe maior atenção dos media, mais meios para relatar e gravar as ocorrências.
> Tivemos sempre alguma sorte onde os tornados ocorreram... até ontem (mesmo assim, ontem quase se pode falar em milagre devido ao facto de não existirem vitimas mortais, foi mesmo muita sorte).



44 tornados em 10 anos em Portugal já é bastante significativo.. Normalmente associamos a ocorrência destes fenómenos aos Estados Unidos, mas então, quantas vezes maior é aquele país em relação a Portugal??

Convém nunca esquecer que já ocorreram tornados com piores consequências, não ontem, mas várias décadas atrás: um brutal tornado de categoria F3 passou em castelo branco vitimando 5 pessoas em 1954 e 220 feridos! Uma estrutura de coreto voou literalmente quase 1km do centro da cidade para o parque da cidade! Portanto, não é de ontem, simplesmente acontece de vez em quando!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780-2.html


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Estou plenamente de acordo com o pauloH,e não esquecer um facto a génese dos furações da América do norte nada tem a ver com a génese dos furacões europeus.


E muito mau e os estragos provocados,mas quanto a isso não podemos fazer nada, temos que cá andar e estar parcialmente preparado o que só por si já e muito difícil.


Cumprimentos a Todos,apesar de não postar nada no forum tento sempre por um olho em vocês meteo colegas


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Não sei ao certo, mas após ouvir um relato de uma colega de trabalho que tem familiares na zona da Esperança (Arronches, Portalegre) e depois ler umas notícias sobre o evento e consultar imagens do radar do IM, parece-me que o tornado do passado dia 7 de Dezembro Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã, não terá sido o único nesse dia... 

Ora vejam esta imagem do dia 07DEZ10 pelas 18H e nos seguintes links algumas fotos e relatos do sucedido:










> O mau tempo da passada terça-feira provocou danos consideráveis no concelho de Arronches.
> 
> De acordo com o site Arronches em Notícia, a forte trovoada que atingiu o concelho de Arronches ao fim da tarde da passada terça feira com muita chuva, granizo e forte ventania deixou um rasto de destruição com postes de electricidade e telefones arrancados, bem como árvores de grande porte.
> 
> ...



Notícia da Rádio Elvas












Notícia do Blog: Arronches em Notícias

Pelo que me contaram as árvores foram arrancadas de raiz como se fossem palitos e algumas eram sobreiros de grande porte!  No relato em particular diziam-me que uma árvore mesmo em frente à casa fora arrancada e atirada a alguns metros a ela estava preso um _canito_ com a sua casota! Escusado será dizer que foi o triste fim do animal .

Isto está mesmo a ficar complicado...

Edito apenas para acrescentar um comentário que só agora vi neste mesmo blog que antes referi e que passo a citar:



> Anónimo disse...
> 
> Confirmo o que diz o comentário das 03:31, quando ao anoitecer viajava vindo da Codosera onde fui abastecer o carro de combustível, para a zona de Alegrete *pude com clareza observar desde a zona da serra do monte novo como no céu vindo de poente em direcção a nascente vir o que parecia ser um redemoinho de nuvens negras em movimento iluminado por relâmpagos*, confesso que fiquei assustado, já fazia vento, chovia bastante e trovejava.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Reportagem da SIC, tendo como convidado o professor Pedro Miranda


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

Tornado Figueira da Foz, 08/01/2011 (por confirmar)


----------



## Fzz (8 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

*Tornado Ferreira do Zêzere, 08/01/2011 (por confirmar)*

 Tornado Ferreira do Zêzere, 08/01/2011 (por confirmar)


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Tornado (tromba marinha) Praia das Maças - 15 Março 2011


----------



## Francisco C. (21 Abr 2011 às 17:23)

Tromba de Água em Portimão (21-04-2011)


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Funnel Cloud em Silves - 29 Abril 2011


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

Breve descição dos tornados que ocorreram em Portugal:

http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Congressos/Apresentacoes_ICI_VENR/07-Paula_Leitao_Breve_descricao_tornados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2014 às 23:23)

_Map of tornadoes in Europe from the ESWD (European Severe Weather Database), analysed in this new paper: A Climatology of Tornadoes in Europe: Results from the European Severe Weather Database - http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/MWR-D-14-00107.1

Yellow dots = F0-1, red dots = F2-3, black dots = F4-5.
_
https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1603784813177947/?type=1&theater


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2014 às 09:28)

Bastante interessante era ver esse mapa, mas ponderado pela densidade populacional. Parece-me bastante evidente a existência de padrões espaciais "artificiais" ligados à densidade de observações, como é natural claro.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Dez 2014 às 15:11)

Boas Tardes

Não houve nenhum tornado nas zonas montanhosas portanto Portugal pode ter uma zona específica, neste caso uma Tornado Alley em Portugal. Aquele mapa que tracei as zonas do corredor dos tornados em Portugal/ corredor das tempestades está de acordo com este mapa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Não houve nenhum tornado nas zonas montanhosas portanto Portugal pode ter uma zona específica, neste caso uma Tornado Alley em Portugal. Aquele mapa que tracei as zonas do corredor dos tornados em Portugal/ corredor das tempestades está de acordo com este mapa.



Tornados ocorridos ≠ tornados reportados.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Dez 2014 às 20:47)

em zonas montanhosas é muito dificil pois o proprio relevo não proporciona mesmo nos usa o tornado alley é na zona de planicies


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Tornados no Algarve (2012)

Fonte: Sexta às 9


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 18:05)

Pedro Borracha

Carsten Klünder

Viola da Terra

*Nota: avisem-me caso algum dos vídeos não sejam verídicos; obrigado.*


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2016 às 14:04)

No es en Portugal, pero sí en la Península Ibérica y creo que por su magnitud puede resultaros interesante. Hoy se cumplen 17 años del tornado EF4 en la escala Fujita mejorada (antiguo F3 Fujita-Pearson) que arrasó 4 km de pinar maduro de _Pinus sylvestris _entre las localidades de Navaleno y San Leonardo de Yagüe (provincia de Soria), destruyendo decenas de miles de pinos de gran tamaño con vientos de 300 km/h. Por suerte no llegó a alcanzar ninguna localidad habitada, puesto que los resultados hubieran sido catastróficos:





































Fuente y más información:
https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo
http://www.tiempo.com/ram/217/lo-mejor-del-foro-1699-tornado-f3-en-pinares-soria/
http://www.desdesoria.es/tardesdetormenta/hola-mundo/


Estado actual de la zona






Un saludo


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 15:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei se alguma vez foi falado no fórum sobre um suposto tornado que ocorreu no dia 7 de dezembro de 2010 aqui na zona mas com mais incidência na serra.
> Achei que este seria o tópico correto para colocar isto...



@joralentejano foi relatada pelo nosso amigo @actioman neste post nessa altura. 

Off-Topic: Já reparei que leste os posts nas críticas ao IPMA. Estive a confirmar os meus mails e o Instituto de Meteorologia naquele então enviaram para os técnicos que até hoje estão a estudar o assunto... Até adicionei a notícia do blog que mencionaste, mas mesmo assim ficou tudo em "águas de bacalhau"...

Vou tentar fazer um pouco de memória desse dia: recordo-me de um dia estranhamente ameno para a altura do ano porque, apesar da instabilidade, havia uma sensação elevada de humidade no ar naquela tarde. Sei que sai do serviço e fui para o ginásio no Estádio em Arronches, quando o tempo ficou muito encapotado e começou a chover. Apesar do fenómeno ter passado a poucos kms desse local, a única coisa que observei foi muita chuva e algum vento, para além de um céu negro como o carvão. 
Aproximadamente foi esta a trajectória no concelho de Arronches:





Sei que houve relatos, segundo os Bombeiros Voluntários de Arronches, que o fenómeno atingiu inicialmente o concelho de Monforte, atravessou o concelho de Arronches e atingiu a vizinha Espanha junto ao lugar de La Tojera.
Desde os choupos que vêem nesta imagem, dos quais continuam alguns de pé e outros foram arrancados de raiz (a imagem do Google Maps é anterior ao evento), a dezenas de sobreiros e azinheiras nas diferentes herdades, alguns telhados e anexos revirados do avesso, até à falha entre estes eucaliptos já em Espanha, foram os rastos deixados por esse fenómeno. Felizmente não houve perdas humanas por alguma sorte, pois uns minutos depois da sua passagem, um autocarro escolar circulava numa das vias afectadas pelo tornado.
Sendo um mero curioso, creio ter sido um tornado T1. Apesar do rasto de destruição se prolongar por muitos kms, a faixa ou diâmetro do tornado foi de 20/30 m no máximo. Acredito que muitas árvores foram derrubadas graças à saturação dos solos, mas mesmo assim era algo que impressionava.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano foi relatada pelo nosso amigo @actioman neste post nessa altura.
> 
> Off-Topic: Já reparei que leste os posts nas críticas ao IPMA. Estive a confirmar os meus mails e o Instituto de Meteorologia naquele então enviaram para os técnicos que até hoje estão a estudar o assunto... Até adicionei a notícia do blog que mencionaste, mas mesmo assim ficou tudo em "águas de bacalhau"...
> 
> ...


Nao me lembrei deste tópico, se acharem melhor movam para aqui o post...
O tornado deverá ter seguido exatamente essa rota que tu colocaste a tracejado, foi mesmo na reta das algareiras que os meus pais apanharam aquilo que eu escrevi, infelizmente no post do @actioman já não é possível visualizar a imagem de radar do momento em que passou.
Mesmo com os solos saturados é muito difícil arrancar árvores daquele tamanho e algumas já com centenas de anos pela raiz. Foi sorte pois foi mesmo na hora em que circulam autocarros até mesmo para Arronches.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2022 às 16:11)

*Tornados de Alcântara (Lisboa) e de Santo Estevão (Benavente), 8 de novembro de 2022*
Uma superfície frontal fria associada a uma depressão centrada a noroeste das ilhas Britânicas aproximava-se do território do continente durante a madrugada do dia 8 de novembro, em progressão de Oeste para Este. O território, ainda em setor quente, encontrava-se sob a influência de uma massa de ar tropical marítimo caraterizada por conteúdo moderado em água precipitável e instabilidade igualmente moderada. Nesta massa de ar organizavam-se diversas linhas de instabilidade, uma das quais viria a afetar a região compreendendo o sul da Estremadura e o Vale do Tejo, entre o final da manhã e o meio da tarde. A distribuição do wind shear (variação do rumo e/ou intensidade do vento) na vertical, na camada situada entre a superfície e os 6 km de altura suportava um ambiente neutro a marginalmente favorável à formação de convecção organizada. Ou seja, à formação de nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical de ciclo de vida mais longo do que o habitual e circulações específicas, suscetíveis de produzirem condições de tempo adverso. O valor do wind shear na camada entre a superfície e 1 km de altura era relativamente favorável a processos de intensificação da rotação em níveis próximos da superfície.

Nesta linha de instabilidade formaram-se diversas estruturas de natureza supercelular. A assinatura de uma destas supercélulas, cujo mesociclone produziu um padrão de dipolo no campo da velocidade Doppler em relação à tempestade (em baixa elevação), revelador de rotação, pode ser continuamente seguida nas observações do radar de Coruche, por um período prolongado (Figura). A circulação mesociclónica em níveis baixos não corresponde à rotação de um tornado, a menos que se intensifique suficientemente. Este incremento na magnitude da rotação do mesociclone verificou-se em dois momentos distintos durante o referido período. A cada uma destas intensificações correspondeu a materialização de um tornado. O primeiro dos tornados ocorreu no período aproximado 13:55-13:57 UTC na zona ocidental da cidade de Lisboa (freguesias de Ajuda e Alcântara, concelho e distrito de Lisboa) doravante designado por* tornado de Alcântara*. O segundo tornado ocorreu no período aproximado 14:52-14:58 UTC numa área da freguesia de SantoEstevão (concelho de Benavente, distrito de Santarém), designado por* tornado de Santo Estevão*.

[...]






IPMA


----------

